# USB-Stick  will nicht mehr



## Blaschki (23. März 2004)

hallo

Ich habe mir vor etwa einen jahr einen
"Fujitsu-Siemens"-Momorybird zugelegt. (64 MB)

dann hatte ich nee zeit lang ein kleines Linux auf ihn drauf, und hab ihn
zum Abspielen meiner MP3-Sammlung genutzt.

jetz wollte ich ihn wieder verkaufen, bekomme aber das Dateisytem nicht weg (ext3).
Konnte baer plötzlich unter Windows 2003 Server ihn auf 
FAT32 formatieren, kann aber ab jetzt nur ca. 4 MB nutzen,
obwohl er 56MB anzeigt.
Wenn ich mit Partition-Magic die Partitionstable anzeigen will, zeigt er nur
sinnloses zeug an.

Gibt es irgen ein tool oder eine Tutorial wie man so eine USB-Stick wieder 
so hinbekommt, als wäre er neu vom Werk.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Blaschki (28. März 2004)

Kann mir da niemand helfen


----------



## server (28. März 2004)

Was zeigt dir den Windows an, wenn du unter
Start
Einstellungen
Systemsteuerung
Verwaltung
Computerverwaltung
Datenträgerverwaltung 

den USb Stick anklickst?
Dort kannst du ihn auch formatieren und partitionieren.


----------

